# New stuffed toy



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I just saw this on facebook and new you all would like it.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Ha ha ha! Too funny! But where's the bubble.. And the stress!?!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

And shouldn't the first kid present with one long leg out up to the shoulder so I have to push him back in? With resulting grey hairs and heart palpitations to myself?! Hardly as much fun without all that!


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Ok I think that is just weird. Sorry but not my taste. I could see its use as an educational tool but not as a toy.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Interesting! Where do you get them? I don't facebook, but I bet my daughter would get a kick out of a Margo kidding goat!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I guess they have everything now.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I am not sure where you can get them


----------



## Greybird (May 14, 2014)

I couldn't find it on Facebook.

Edit: I found it - it's got a Kickstarter page.

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1889313416/are-you-kidding-a-goat-playset-and-storybook-about

But they didn't make it.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

That's too bad. I thought about asking my parents for a kidding goat for my birthday!


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Wth?!?! Lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Too strange.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I think I'd rather just let them watch the real deal, my young siblings did and they thought it was cool


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

You've got to be joking , lol. 
That's funny , I had to take a better look at it on the computer . 
I didn't believe what I was seeing , lol.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

Margo is a prototype - kickstarter is a way to raise money for her production - a donation is a pre-order to purchase her if she is produced.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

hmmm im sure my niece would have fun with it lol
Wheres the sire?


----------



## Gasha (Mar 28, 2015)

Too strange for children, don't you think?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I saw a lot worse than that as a child BUT, I don't think I'd that's the way I'd teach my grandson about birth. Older kids, yeah, they'd get a kick out it...


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I had one of those dogs with a velcro stomach as a kid. It had puppies inside. Thus, I held onto the belief that babies must come out of the belly button. :lol:

Margo seems a bit strange to me, though I can see the benefit of a simple and fun way of teaching kids where babies come from. But I think it's a touch too strange.


----------

